# [RISOLTO] Problema risoluzione monitor utilizzando DKVM-2ku

## darkdaemon

Salve a tutti,

sono nuovo del forum e spero di aver cercato bene prima di postare il mio problema.

Qualche giorno fa ho acquistato uno switch kvm precisamente questo D-link DKVM-2KU.

Possiedo un Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 2243 con risoluzione 1920x1080 e la risoluzione massima che sono riuscito a forzare su xorg è di 1600x1200.

Ho una scheda video nvidia 8600GT e i direver utilizzati sono 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07 was built with the following:

USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags"
```

Ecco di seguito xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    #Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster 2243"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 61.0

    ModeLine       "syncmaster" 143.55 1920 1952 2496 2528 1080 1103 1112 1135

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

   #Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"

   Option         "metamodes" "1600x1200_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Viewport 0 0

        Modes "1600x1200"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Come vedete ho dovuto commentare la riga

```
#Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"
```

poichè se provo a forzare quella risoluzione nel log di xorg mi viene fuori questo

```

[  6461.749] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  6461.749] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  6461.749] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  6461.749] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  6461.749] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

[  6461.749] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080_50 +0+0"

[  6461.749] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

[  6462.109] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[  6462.112] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.58.00.23

[  6462.112] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[  6462.112] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  6462.152] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[  6462.153] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1080_50+0+0"; removing.

[  6462.153] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[  6462.153] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

[  6462.153] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

[  6462.153] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[  6462.153] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  6462.153] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  6462.153] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

[  6462.171] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[  6462.171] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[  6462.171] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  6462.171] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

```

E Gnome si avvia con risoluzione 1024x768

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?Ovviamente non vorrei rinunciare all'utilizzo dello switch.

Ovviamente la risoluzione massima supportata è 2048*1536 e con Win 7 sono riuscito ad impostare la risoluzione desiderata (1920*1080).

Ringrazio quanti di voi risponderanno

SalutiLast edited by darkdaemon on Wed Oct 26, 2011 2:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkdaemon wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum

 e sfigato assai se ti becchi una mia risposta come benvenuto...  :Twisted Evil: 

 *darkdaemon wrote:*   

> e spero di aver cercato bene prima di postare il mio problema.

 sicuramente no, sei un niubbo e come tale incapace, ma vediamo di porre rimedio.

Pensando alle cose utili invece:

```
[  6462.109] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0 
```

Ho un problema simile con il monitor del mio server (in genere preferisco operare da remoto ma qualche volta mi capita operare direttamente sulla console) che vorrei a 1280x1024 ma, se il monitor è spento, quel simpatico bastardo (ati kms) del driver, ovviamente, non riceve alcun edid header e quindi limita la risoluzione a 1024x768@60 (che, tra le tante, è la più tenebrosa sul mio vecchio crt, guarda caso, a dimostrazione che "se la fortuna è cieca, la sfiga, invece, ci vede benissimo), oltre a riempirmi i log di messaggi inutili.

Nel link c'è la soluzione (parziale) che ho trovato e forzando da linea di comando e da xorg.conf (o meglio dovrei farlo ma sono troppo pigro per applicarmi) la risoluzione riesco ad avere qualche risultato.

Certo la chiarezza nell'interpello è condannata a languire nel limbo dell'ignoto su questo forum, ma, scrutando nella mia possente ma sfortunatamente danneggiata sfrera di cristallo, mi pare di intuire che il problema ti si presenta anche quando avvi il sistema con il monitor connesso, non solo se è spento o lo switch reindirizza il segnale all'altro pc.

Pertanto il tuo problema potrebbe non essere esattamente il medesimo ma, dato che non operi con driver open source, a meno che non ci sia una qualche opzione per disabilitare l'autorilevamento, non vedo molte soluzioni (od almeno credo visto che non uso nvidia e finché non riguarda direttamente me ne frego dei problemi altrui, quindi non so), sempre che dipenda dagli edid.

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

>    #Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0" 

  *log wrote:*   

> [  6461.749] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080_50 +0+0" 

 D'altro canto, senza applicarmi più di tanto a calcolare il timing della modeline 1920x1080 a naso mi pare che 

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster 2243"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 61.0

    ModeLine       "syncmaster" 143.55 1920 1952 2496 2528 1080 1103 1112 1135

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection
```

detti valori (sync verticale ed orizzontale) siano un tantino inadeguati (sempre se non ricordo male sono quelli di default, devi mettere quelli esatti del tuo monitor, sono nella paginetta con le specifiche tecniche dopo le raccomandazioni inutili, le certificazioni e le figurine che ti invitano a non scambiare il connettore TTL per l'alimentazione e viceversa) e la modeline mi pare che non sia per i 60 hz, se vuoi forzare X ad una risoluzione senza passare per gli automatismi, puoi andare a cercare in /usr/vattelappesca o sui vecchi howto per xfree per chiarirti meglio le idee. Già che ti trovi aggiungere una modeline adeguata per i 50 Hz non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

Puoi anche dare uno sguardo a questo.

In linea di massima potresti anche provare valori un tantino più ampi dei limiti imposti dal produttore, solo al fine di aggirare eventuali rifiuti per differenze di approssimazione, ormai i vecchi crt che si fulminavano per vie delle modeline "eccessive" sono passati ma... il rischio è tuo ed cocci pure... uomo avvisato...

Il riferimento a quell'altro è assolutamente inutile perché, sebbene archiviate in modo differente, similari informazioni vengono impiegate (i .inf dei monitor, questi sconosciuti) nelle modalità più tradizionali (ovvero ne più ne meno come si faceva con X qualche annetto fa).

Capisco che infrango le tua certezze nel dire che quel sistema inoperativo non ha nulla di tecnologicamente avanzato ma tant'è...

Capisco pure che a parlar male di codesti driver closed che fanno assolutamente schifo offenderò l'intrinseca sublimità del tuo computer ma non me ne può fregare meno...

Visti i tanti recenti recenti episodi di incomprensione ribadisco che indulgo nel mio scrivere a scimmiottare il dire forbito per meglio qualificarmi come zuzzurellone; il tono pertanto è scherzoso sebbene i contenuti oggettivi non lo siano (so anche che in questi tristi tempi che siamo condannati a vivere lo scherzo, ove non sia il rimangiarsi una affermazione inopportuna come uso in una certa area politica, sia peccato capitale; ma non intendo soggiacere all'ìmbecillità comune) e che, da bravo miscredente, non riesco a concepire verità assolute.

Ovvero: se ti senti offeso o trovi offensive certe mie affermazioni puoi benissimo, anzi devi, andare a ... (curarti, murì acciso, cag*** etc. fai un poco te), questo forum è un'area di discussione non un servizio di assistenza tecnica (helpdesk ove non comprendessi altro che non i termini importati dalla poco propensa all'igiene personale terra d'albione) ma soprattutto non esiste una soluzione assoluta ed in genere le seccature possono essere determinate da una serie di fattori, le persone razionali tendono ad analizzarli tutti.

Ed è dovere, ove siano fornite informazioni utili, riportare i progressi fatti, tanto vale ricordarlo, una offesa preventiva in più non guasta mai.

 :Mr. Green: 

Scherzi a parte è probabile sia che la configurazione ma anche che sia il driver nvidia a non volerne saperne di ignorare gli edid (non è da escludere che sia anche per forzare l'utonto all'acquisto di nuovi monitor e solo dagli amici degli amici) nel dubbio comincia a correggere le modeline ed i timing con il monitor direttamente collegato finché non sei sicuro che vadano bene, poi vedi se ci sono opzioni per disabilitare ogni autorilevamento. Per chiarirti anche la logica con cui operare.

Fai sapere come va e ricorda che questa è gentoo quindi le bestemmie non possono essere riportate sul forum ma l'impegno collettivo non è solo apronunziarle ma anche a provocarle.

----------

## darkdaemon

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   darkdaemon ha scritto:
> 
> Salve a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   darkdaemon ha scritto:
> 
> e spero di aver cercato bene prima di postare il mio problema. 
> 
> sicuramente no, sei un niubbo e come tale incapace, ma vediamo di porre rimedio. 

 

Caro djinnZ,

partendo dal presupposto che sarò anche un niubbo (a detta tua senza nemmeno conoscermi) ma incapace non sono, come ho visto non c'era un post sul forum che potesse rispondere alla mia domanda, anche perchè sai sono abituato a cercare bene le cose prima di chiedere aiuto.

Nella vita c'è sempre una prima volta in cui per risolvere il problema ci devi sbattere la testa, e tranquillo che io un po di tempo per cercare la soluzione l'ho impiegato.Adesso grazie alla tua dritta dopo 2 giorni mi sono semplicemente accorto che codesto calcolatore mi dava i valori che hai visto nel file di configurazione e che non andavano bene.

Il fatto che tu abbia trovato degli errori nell' xorg.conf era il frutto di 1 giornata di prove dato che come già detto era la prima volta che affrontavo il problema.

Ovviamente lungi da me essermela presa a male, d'altra parte è nell'indole di colui che magari ha affrontato il problema prima di te essere così "str..." come te   :Laughing: 

Ho risolto il problema calcolando di nuovo il modeline con questo e tutto ha funzionato.

Ovviamente ti ringrazio perchè senza la tua dritta non avrei potuto risolvere il problema, d'altra parte non cercavo mica qualcuno che mi risolvesse il problema ma soltanto qualcuno che mi desse lo spunto per capire dove sbagliavo.

Ora di certo ne so qualcosina in più grazie a te   :Very Happy: 

Buona giornata.

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkdaemon wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    *darkdaemon wrote:*   e spero di aver cercato bene prima di postare il mio problema. sicuramente no, sei un niubbo e come tale incapace, ma vediamo di porre rimedio. Caro djinnZ,
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che sarò anche un niubbo (a detta tua senza nemmeno conoscermi) ma incapace non sono, come ho visto non c'era un post sul forum che potesse rispondere alla mia domanda, anche perchè sai sono abituato a cercare bene le cose prima di chiedere aiuto.

 

 :Shocked:   :Question: 

... ma l'umorismo sta veramente diventando illegale?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Difficile resistere alla tentazione di prendere un poco in giro il prossimo (e l'ho capito che non sei un utonto/niubbo, avrebbe scritto "vi assicuro che ho già cercato e fatto tutte le prove possibili" o qualcosa del genere, chiara menzogna, non "spero di aver cercato bene", qui potremmo aprire una discussione inutile su quanto viene affermato involontariamente ma risparmiamocela) soprattutto quando sullo stesso problema (a suo tempo) ci si è dovuti dannare per una settimana... ed i suggerimenti erano tutti del genere "avrai sballato qualcosa, reinstalla il sistema".  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le anomalie non te le avevo segnalate come errore ma come incongruenza, qualche tempo fa lessi (non ricordo se su ati o nvidia, ma credo proprio sul secondo) di un bug del driver proprietario che faceva calcolare male valori al driver.

Non sei il primo che ci sbatte le corna sul problema dei timing e la documentazione in merito oltre che confusa è peggio che datata (il calcolatore che hai usato risale ad xfree, temo che possa solo tornare utile a chi usa i driver legacy come faccio io con una vecchia MGA).

E ripeto, per chi dovesse avere problemi simili, che può anche essere questione di approssimazione, a suo tempo, modificando il range di frequenze del monitor di un decimale oltre quanto riportato sulle specifiche del costruttore alle volte ottenni che la modeline fosse accettata (dopo una settimana di bestemmie).

Comunque mi fiderei poco dei calcolatori online, meglio il pacchetto deputato allo scopo. Se dovesse differire puoi anche aprire un bug; così lo possono correggere.

Per inciso [code="# amlc -c">>> Printing XFree86/Xorg X11 config section

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "test"

    ModelName      "Generated by Another Modeline Calculator"

    HorizSync      30-75.1

    VertRefresh    56-61

    DisplaySize    487 274  # Aspect ratio 1.778:1

    # Custom modes

    Modeline "1920x1080" 174.83 1920 2056 2248 2536 1080 1081 1084 1149             # 174.83 MHz,  68.94 kHz,  60.00 Hz

EndSection  # test[/code]

 *darkdaemon wrote:*   

> Nella vita c'è sempre una prima volta

 hai scelto gentoo, temo che non sarà l'ultima...  :Twisted Evil: 

In ogni caso preferisco spiegare anche il metodo piuttosto che dare la banale soluzione. Ora posso dirti "benvenuto in un mondo più grande"  :Laughing:  Uaz, uaz, uaz!

----------

## darkdaemon

Ma daiii...non fare così   :Laughing:  a parte tutto guarda che veramente non ci sono rimasto male..era un modo per scherzare con te che sei la prima persona che sto conoscendo qui e per dare una spiegazione di cosa ho fatto per risolvere il problema...forse avrei dovuto spiegare meglio...e colgo l'occasione per farlo..dicendo che il problema erano proprio le frequenze del display e il modeline errato.

Ecco la configurazione funzionante per il mio monitor  :Smile: 

Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Samsung"

    ModelName      "SyncMaster 2243"

    DisplaySize    477 268

    HorizSync      31.0 - 80.0

    VertRefresh    50.0 - 75.0

    Modeline       "syncmaster" 172.80 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -HSync +Vsync

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection
```

Mi ha veramente fatto piacere il tuo intervento e non scherzo...so perfettamente che per quanto sia il tempo che utilizzo questa distribuzione conosco veramente poco ma mi piace imparare e per questo l'ho scelta.

Ricordo ancora che la prima volta che la installai ci persi 2 settimane installando e reinstallando e alla fine non avevo nemmeno l'interfaccia grafica...ehhehe  :Very Happy: 

Ringrazio ancora e spero di risentirti presto  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Comunque (per 16/9 e valori approssimativi) 

```
>>> Printing XFree86/Xorg X11 config section

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "test"

    ModelName      "Generated by Another Modeline Calculator"

    HorizSync      30-75.1

    VertRefresh    56-61

    DisplaySize    487 274  # Aspect ratio 1.778:1

    # Custom modes

    Modeline "1920x1080" 174.83 1920 2056 2248 2536 1080 1081 1084 1149             # 174.83 MHz,  68.94 kHz,  60.00 Hz

EndSection  # test
```

come puoi vedere è persino più comodo.

Sempre a beneficio chi (speranza vana) dovesse imbattersi in futuro in problemi simili.

Lo ho capito che non ci eri rimasto male e ti ho usato per continuare indirettamente una polemica, che poi è il motivo per cui non ho riportato direttamente l'output di amlc, non servono altri chiarimenti.

----------

